# Looking like no October turns this year in the Northeast



## deadheadskier (Oct 23, 2011)

10 day forecasts for Killington and Sunday River don't look to promising for snowmaking.

bummer


----------



## k ski patroler (Oct 23, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> 10 day forecasts for Killington and Sunday River don't look to promising for snowmaking.
> 
> bummer



Now that's a surprise.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 23, 2011)

well, I do believe Sunday River has offered skiing in October the past 4 years in a row. I know two years ago I skied there on 10/17.  So, it had been a nice run.

It's certainly not surprising that we won't ski this month, but October turns happen in New England more often than they don't.  Not always lift serviced, but I'm guessing there has been lift serviced skiing in October a good 50% of the years if not more since 1980.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 23, 2011)

I have not resigned October turns quite yet. Long term says potentially some white for this coming weekend but looks like forecasts are still holding their cards close. It is starting to look pretty bleak, though.


----------



## snoseek (Oct 23, 2011)

Maybe its because my season won't really get going till mid-december this year but I really could care less about october skiing. We are in full on hiking season and I'm not ready to stop riding the mtb quite yet either. 

When it actually starts getting cold then the jones will be there for sure. I would imagine this would happen sometime soon?.


----------



## Watatic Skier (Oct 23, 2011)

Sunday River will probably atleast try and grab halloween, but on the 15 day forcast for the area it may rain.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 23, 2011)

I don't know about Oct turns but to me it looks like they could start making snow up high Tue night!

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...901367188&site=btv&unit=0&lg=en&FcstType=text


----------



## benwhiteskis (Oct 23, 2011)

Turns were made up on the rockpile this month


----------



## Geoff (Oct 23, 2011)

Looks to me like the snowmaking window starts on Thursday.


----------



## Black Phantom (Oct 23, 2011)

benwhiteskis said:


> Turns were made up on the rockpile this month



Your secret stash?:razz:


----------



## mondeo (Oct 23, 2011)

Geoff said:


> Looks to me like the snowmaking window starts on Thursday.


 Yep, depending on how this plays out Killington could potentially open this weekend. Potentially. Probably just end up being some base building, but we're close.

I probably won't be skiing next weekend in any case, lease doesn't start until Nov. 1st.


----------



## BigK (Oct 23, 2011)

Maybe......
http://www.snow-forecast.com/resorts/Killington/6day/top


----------



## drjeff (Oct 23, 2011)

BigK said:


> Maybe......
> http://www.snow-forecast.com/resorts/Killington/6day/top



Gotta hope that the front moving offshore is slow to do so, since once it passes and starts drawing air in off the Atlantic that Canadian air mass is going to moderate pretty quick.  The water temp in Long Island Sound right now is still in the low 60's, and it's not that much cooler elsewhere.  And once that air gets mixed into the system, the temps will likely rise.  

That's seemed to be the unfortunate thing the last few early seasons, and something that weather models seem to have a hard time judging, is how much more the air over the Atlantic tends to moderate the temps early season, which has often changed from what looks like a GOOD 5 day forcast into something that in reality doesn't have as much of a punch of cold air as forcasted.

We need some cold air and some wind, not just for snowmaking temps, but also to help cool the Atlantic down!!


----------



## benwhiteskis (Oct 23, 2011)

no, I'm in Utah now. I just read it on Time For Tuckerman's


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 23, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Gotta hope that the front moving offshore is slow to do so, since once it passes and starts drawing air in off the Atlantic that Canadian air mass is going to moderate pretty quick.  The water temp in Long Island Sound right now is still in the low 60's, and it's not that much cooler elsewhere.  And once that air gets mixed into the system, the temps will likely rise.
> 
> That's seemed to be the unfortunate thing the last few early seasons, and something that weather models seem to have a hard time judging, is how much more the air over the Atlantic tends to moderate the temps early season, which has often changed from what looks like a GOOD 5 day forcast into something that in reality doesn't have as much of a punch of cold air as forcasted.
> 
> We need some cold air and some wind, not just for snowmaking temps, but also to help cool the Atlantic down!!



Had some crazy wind on Friday...Waves were up in the sound and ocean but no cold air yet although tonight feels nice!


----------



## Skimaine (Oct 23, 2011)

For Boyne, they have a better window for snow making at the Loaf.  Maybe they will call an audible and give them the early season nod?


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 23, 2011)

benwhiteskis said:


> no, I'm in Utah now. I just read it on Time For Tuckerman's


If you are referring to icelantic's post, that was a second hand reference to a pair of guys that made some auto road turns on waxless xc touring skis. I guess it counts as first turns but I don't really feel like getting into that "what counts as first turns" discussion. Everyone can reference the T4T post and come to their on conclusions on that one....


----------



## jerryg (Oct 23, 2011)

Looking at the elevation at the base of T2, SR looks like they could get some snow later int he week and depending on the wet bulb, get two nights of snowmaking to open for the weekend...

http://www.snow-forecast.com/resorts/Sunday-River/6day/mid


----------



## Magog Fishy (Oct 24, 2011)

This Friday is looking like a possibility for some earned turns in Northern NE.


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 24, 2011)

Magog Fishy said:


> This Friday is looking like a possibility for some earned turns in Northern NE.



Two different model solutions yesterday morning.  The US model had snow, the European did not.  There is a cool down on the way.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Riverskier (Oct 24, 2011)

Based on current forecats, Sunday River will be open on Halloween, perhaps a day earlier. Boyne has stated that they will open as soon as they can, plus I believe they will want to keep the October streak going, and the current forecast supports this.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Oct 24, 2011)

with the model run I looked at this morning, it appears SR could be too low for snow and Killington down to the 3500 feet elevation might actually get snow.  It will be interesting to see what K does.  If they get 6+ of wet slop, followed by some real cold (at elevation) temperatures.  Will they go for a Saturday opening?  I am sure the local businesses would appreciate it.


----------



## bobbutts (Oct 24, 2011)

Looks marginal at best
fyi 925mb is equivalent about 2500'


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 24, 2011)

37 this morning was nice and frosty.


----------



## snoseek (Oct 24, 2011)

snoseek said:


> Maybe its because my season won't really get going till mid-december this year but I really could care less about october skiing. We are in full on hiking season and I'm not ready to stop riding the mtb quite yet either.
> 
> When it actually starts getting cold then the jones will be there for sure. I would imagine this would happen sometime soon?.



Disregard what I said. I am ready to go ASAP. still holding some hope for the weekend.


----------



## Vortex (Oct 24, 2011)

Open or not I will be at the River this weekend. Lots of stuff going on , hike for the cure, Halloween party at the Phoenix,   they had a great Halloween set up at the top of the Chondola last year.   Hoping maybe mid day Sat or Sunday... ...fangun::idea:: I can hope.


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Oct 24, 2011)

While I haven't looked at all the weather forecasts, I still don't see this happening.  Even with borderline cold temps, isn't the air supposed to be quite moist, which plays a huge factor in being able to make snow.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 24, 2011)

http://blogs.burlingtonfreepress.com/weather/2011/10/24/a-snowy-vermont-thursday/


----------



## Zand (Oct 24, 2011)

Don't forget SR opened on October 22nd last year on one night of snowmaking... temps were borderline at best and it was snowing that night. Thursday night might not be optimal for snowmaking, but good enough to get a wet base down that will freeze over Friday night when it gets down to 20, allowing them to put a nice coat down on that and open Saturday.

Edit- just checked the higher elevations (not that this advantages SR a whole lot) and Tues and Wed nights are also borderline for snowmaking - upper 20s. But again, a chance to put down a heavy base. We all know SR will start firing the minute the temp goes below freezing, so I'd say 50% chance for Saturday opening and 75% chance for opening by Halloween. One big stopper to this could be a big coastal storm that the Euro has been hinting at but no one else is on board with yet for Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## Riverskier (Oct 24, 2011)

UVSHTSTRM said:


> While I haven't looked at all the weather forecasts, I still don't see this happening.  Even with borderline cold temps, isn't the air supposed to be quite moist, which plays a huge factor in being able to make snow.



This sounds more like a Killington problem than a Sunday River problem. Obviously I don't have a crystal ball, but if the forecast holds I am confident they will be open on Halloween and keep the October streak alive.


----------



## mondeo (Oct 24, 2011)

Riverskier said:


> This sounds more like a Killington problem than a Sunday River problem. Obviously I don't have a crystal ball, but if the forecast holds I am confident they will be open on Halloween and keep the October streak alive.


Kton:
http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...0351562&site=btv&smap=1&marine=0&unit=0&lg=en

SR:
http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...958984375&site=gyx&unit=0&lg=en&FcstType=text

Killington's forecast once they get to snowmaking temps is a bit better, and it looks like next week isn't a drastic snow-eating warmup based on extended forecasts. If this holds through Thursday I'm guessing Kton will make a go at a Saturday opening.

I'll be raking leaves, whatever happens.


----------



## Riverskier (Oct 24, 2011)

mondeo said:


> Kton:
> http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...0351562&site=btv&smap=1&marine=0&unit=0&lg=en
> 
> SR:
> ...



Killington's snowmaking temps are pretty much always better, no argument there. The difference is attitude and history. History- Sunday River has beaten them every year despite their competetive advantage. Attitude- From Killngton in the past- "72 hours window of sustained below freezing temps" "will only open on a quality product" "forecast must support sustained operation", and the list goes on... Sunday River fires up the guns as soon as they have a reasonable shot of opening T2, pretty much regardles of the ensueing forecast. Therefore, with an iffy forecast, Sunday River is more likely to go for it.

That said, that forecast you posted for Sunday River is pretty depressing, and more pessimistic than some others I have seen. I guess we will just have to wait and see.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 24, 2011)

Giggity!

http://www.famousinternetskiers.com/full-size-candy-bars-winter-weather-event-able/


----------



## mondeo (Oct 24, 2011)

Riverskier said:


> Killington's snowmaking temps are pretty much always better, no argument there. The difference is attitude and history. History- Sunday River has beaten them every year despite their competetive advantage. Attitude- From Killngton in the past- "72 hours window of sustained below freezing temps" "will only open on a quality product" "forecast must support sustained operation", and the list goes on... Sunday River fires up the guns as soon as they have a reasonable shot of opening T2, pretty much regardles of the ensueing forecast. Therefore, with an iffy forecast, Sunday River is more likely to go for it.
> 
> That said, that forecast you posted for Sunday River is pretty depressing, and more pessimistic than some others I have seen. I guess we will just have to wait and see.


That one's for 2000ft, which I think is around where the T2 starts (correct me if I'm wrong.) Most others will be for Newry.

Killington only gained the temperature advantage with the walkway last year, and because of the specific weather pattern they didn't have quite as much benefit as usual. This year is stacking up about on average. My guess is it'll depend on what the forecast for next week is. If they can stay open, they'll open. If not, they'll blow some snow but wait for next weekend. Right now it looks like next week will have temps that won't result in the snow disappearing, and they might even get a couple of additional nights of snowmaking. So I give the edge to Kton based on the forecast being good enough that it wins out over SR's more opportunistic operating strategy in general.


----------



## oakapple (Oct 24, 2011)

Riverskier said:


> Killington's snowmaking temps are pretty much always better, no argument there. The difference is attitude and history. History- Sunday River has beaten them every year despite their competetive advantage.


That's because SR doesn't mind opening for a day or two, and then shutting right back down again. Killington wants to open and _remain_ open. SR's early lead usually doesn't last. Last year, by December 1st, Killington had been open _way_ more days than SR.

It's not immediately obvious to me that SR's strategy is better. They may feel that the first-to-open crown is worth it to them, because there are so many other dimensions where they can't be, and never will be, the best. Whether you're a passholder or a day skier, you're going to get more early-season days at Killington than at SR; you're just not going to get the very _first_ day.


----------



## mondeo (Oct 24, 2011)

oakapple said:


> That's because SR doesn't mind opening for a day or two, and then shutting right back down again. Killington wants to open and _remain_ open. SR's early lead usually doesn't last. Last year, by December 1st, Killington had been open _way_ more days than SR.
> 
> It's not immediately obvious to me that SR's strategy is better. They may feel that the first-to-open crown is worth it to them, because there are so many other dimensions where they can't be, and never will be, the best. Whether you're a passholder or a day skier, you're going to get more early-season days at Killington than at SR; you're just not going to get the very _first_ day.


Except SR is open for the weekends and closes down for the weekdays, where Kton insists on being open continuously. So as a passholder, I'd get more days at SR because I'm not going to waste vacation days to go skiing on a couple hardpack intermediate runs.


----------



## Riverskier (Oct 24, 2011)

mondeo said:


> That one's for 2000ft, which I think is around where the T2 starts (correct me if I'm wrong.) Most others will be for Newry.
> 
> Killington only gained the temperature advantage with the walkway last year, and because of the specific weather pattern they didn't have quite as much benefit as usual. This year is stacking up about on average. My guess is it'll depend on what the forecast for next week is. If they can stay open, they'll open. If not, they'll blow some snow but wait for next weekend. Right now it looks like next week will have temps that won't result in the snow disappearing, and they might even get a couple of additional nights of snowmaking. So I give the edge to Kton based on the forecast being good enough that it wins out over SR's more opportunistic operating strategy in general.



2000ft is pretty accurate for the mid station and the top is around 2600ft. If the weather plays out according to those forecasts, K definitely has the edge by any measure. Not sure how SR could open with low temps at or above freezing. A lot can change with the forecast between now and then though, and hopefully both resorts can get open!


----------



## Riverskier (Oct 24, 2011)

oakapple said:


> That's because SR doesn't mind opening for a day or two, and then shutting right back down again. Killington wants to open and _remain_ open. SR's early lead usually doesn't last. Last year, by December 1st, Killington had been open _way_ more days than SR.
> 
> It's not immediately obvious to me that SR's strategy is better. They may feel that the first-to-open crown is worth it to them, because there are so many other dimensions where they can't be, and never will be, the best. Whether you're a passholder or a day skier, you're going to get more early-season days at Killington than at SR; you're just not going to get the very _first_ day.



It is better for me for 2 reasons: 1) I want to ski as soon as possible. 2) I only ski weekends anyway, especially early season, so I really don't care if they are open midweek. I am not sure there is a right or wrong, as it is a matter of perception, but SR's strategy of opening as soon as possible and operating weekends only is WAY better for me. Most of my friends agree (M-F jobs, not burning pto for wrod), but not saying you or anyone else should agree with me.


----------



## WJenness (Oct 24, 2011)

From the twitters...



> Henry_Margusity Henry Margusity
> New Euro model shows 6+ inch snowstorm running from West Virginia to Maine with 18 inches of snow across parts of New England Saturday.



I'll believe it when I see it... But it sounds nice.

I'll take 18" of heavy-wet base-building glop any day this time of year...

-w


----------



## WJenness (Oct 24, 2011)

Riverskier said:


> It is better for me for 2 reasons: 1) I want to ski as soon as possible. 2) I only ski weekends anyway, especially early season, so I really don't care if they are open midweek. I am not sure there is a right or wrong, as it is a matter of perception, but SR's strategy of opening as soon as possible and operating weekends only is WAY better for me. Most of my friends agree (M-F jobs, not burning pto for wrod), but not saying you or anyone else should agree with me.



I wholeheartedly agree with you... And I've got the pass to prove it.

For the working stiffs out here in the flatlands... SR's approach is EXACTLY what we need to get some early season days in...

-w


----------



## oakapple (Oct 24, 2011)

mondeo said:


> Except SR is open for the weekends and closes down for the weekdays, where Kton insists on being open continuously. So as a passholder, I'd get more days at SR because I'm not going to waste vacation days to go skiing on a couple hardpack intermediate runs.


Even then, Killington is probably your better deal.

Last year, Sunday River opened October 22-24, but then missed the following weekend, and did not re-open until November 6-7, and 12-14. SR opened full-time on November 19, remaining open through April 24.

Last year, Killington opened on November 2 and missed only two days thereafter (November 8 and April 28, neither of which SR was open), closing for good on May 1.

In short, SR was open for one weekend K wasn't; K was open for one weekend SR wasn't; otherwise, they had the same early-season weekend dates, but K had weekdays too, and K also had one more week at the end of the season.

All of this, of course, is without comparing the amount of terrain open, only that they were open in some fashion. Obviously, this year could be different, but last year any SR advantage (other than abstract bragging rights) was non-existent.


----------



## Zand (Oct 24, 2011)

18z models are pulling the Thursday shortwave south... bad for snowfal but good for snowmaking as the cold air will seep down more and humidity will be lower. Southern VT hills might be the "jackpot" for this storm (maybe 3" up high) with a cutoff around Rt 4. Of course it can change back to how it looked earlier so something to keep an eye on. In any event, Friday night looks very cold which is good.

As for the bigger storm, Euro looks very giggity right now, but nothing else is really on board yet. Be cool if it happened though.


----------



## mondeo (Oct 24, 2011)

oakapple said:


> Even then, Killington is probably your better deal.
> 
> Last year, Sunday River opened October 22-24, but then missed the following weekend, and did not re-open until November 6-7, and 12-14. SR opened full-time on November 19, remaining open through April 24.
> 
> ...


 But with Sugarloaf, you get a week after K at the end of the season.

I'm not in the SR/Sugarloaf market anyways, but SR closes earlier because Boyne has a better option for late season skiing. What would be best for me is Killington Mountain under the Boyne operation style, which would only add days.


----------



## Madroch (Oct 25, 2011)

How about Sundown as the winner... 12z Euro has 12+ for the litchfield hills.... less north of ma/vt border.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 25, 2011)

Madroch said:


> How about Sundown as the winner... 12z Euro has 12+ for the litchfield hills.... less north of ma/vt border.



1st trip report from Sundown? Who's gonna be out there to hike?


----------



## bvibert (Oct 25, 2011)

Madroch said:


> How about Sundown as the winner... 12z Euro has 12+ for the litchfield hills.... less north of ma/vt border.



fur reelz???


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 25, 2011)

mondeo said:


> But with Sugarloaf, you get a week after K at the end of the season.
> 
> I'm not in the SR/Sugarloaf market anyways, but SR closes earlier because Boyne has a better option for late season skiing. What would be best for me is Killington Mountain under the Boyne operation style, which would only add days.



Of course, you could also make the argument that Boyne can keep SR open a week longer. I ski on the last weekend at SR every year and it's amazing how much snow there is on the trails. Two seasons ago, you could hike for turns on Aurora, Jordan and White Cap. However, from a business perspective, I agree that closing SR and keeping SL open for a week or two longer makes a lot of sense.


----------



## skiersleft (Oct 25, 2011)

I plan on earning turns this weekend, conditions permitting. Think they will permit.


----------



## MadPatSki (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm planning to turn...anyway we'll see how it turns out.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 25, 2011)

skiersleft said:


> I plan on earning turns this weekend, conditions permitting. Think they will permit.





MadPatSki said:


> I'm planning to turn...anyway we'll see how it turns out.


Trip report required :grin:


----------



## skiersleft (Oct 25, 2011)

ALLSKIING said:


> Trip report required :grin:



Will do!


----------



## MadPatSki (Oct 25, 2011)

ALLSKIING said:


> Trip report required :grin:



Anyone that has read my TR elsewhere on the net know that they are rarely done in timing fashion. I still haven't posted my last 7 ski days.  Life ain't easy when you balancing life, family and chasing snow around the Ski World.


----------



## Nick (Oct 25, 2011)

skiersleft said:


> I plan on earning turns this weekend, conditions permitting. Think they will permit.



Good luck! 

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anklebiter (Oct 26, 2011)

*May be this will happen*

http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/news/story/56866/two-too-many-snowfalls-in-the.asp


----------



## Zand (Oct 26, 2011)

WTF Sunday River way to bitch out on one of the best October forecasts in years. Last year you made snow and opened when it got below 28 twice... we have 5 straight days of lows in the low 20s coming up and they're doing nothing.

Let's see what Killington does.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 26, 2011)

Zand said:


> WTF Sunday River way to bitch out on one of the best October forecasts in years. Last year you made snow and opened when it got below 28 twice... we have 5 straight days of lows in the low 20s coming up and they're doing nothing.
> 
> Let's see what Killington does.


So your saying SR is not going to blow snow? Did I miss something...How do you know this?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 26, 2011)

Zand said:


> WTF Sunday River way to bitch out on one of the best October forecasts in years. Last year you made snow and opened when it got below 28 twice... we have 5 straight days of lows in the low 20s coming up and they're doing nothing.
> 
> Let's see what Killington does.





ALLSKIING said:


> So your saying SR is not going to blow snow? Did I miss something...How do you know this?


My bad...Just went on there website


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 26, 2011)

Sunday River has been known to hold their cards close to their chest or bluff.


----------



## Terry (Oct 26, 2011)

I am packed and ready for a sunday ski trip if SR opens. I think that they are bluffing and will go all out as soon as temps allow. I am anticipating skiing on sunday.


----------



## jerryg (Oct 26, 2011)

Zand said:


> WTF Sunday River way to bitch out on one of the best October forecasts in years. Last year you made snow and opened when it got below 28 twice... we have 5 straight days of lows in the low 20s coming up and they're doing nothing.
> 
> Let's see what Killington does.



Zand, SR said the same exact thing last year. If the wet bulb agrees, the guns will be on. If the Skiesta Web Cam is down tomorrow, it's because SR doesn't want people to see. Well, that was the trick last year, but K's not gonna take the same bait twice. 

Additionally, temps are not all that matters. Humidity is key, or lack there of, I should say.


----------



## jrmagic (Oct 27, 2011)

Looks like there might be 2 lift served options before October is done


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 27, 2011)

ya'll can thank me with beers when you see me.  When I made my comments the weather looked like zero-minimal chance of snowmaking weather.  That changed in a day basically.

So, looks like I'm going to eat crow.  Unfortunately I won't be eating snow this weekend.  Too busy to make it out.  Maybe a week from Sunday though.


----------



## Nick (Oct 28, 2011)

I hope this is a good indication of the winter ahead!


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 28, 2011)

Nick said:


> I hope this is a good indication of the winter ahead!



Not to be a jerk but what I have been reading is when we have had early snow the season snowfall amount has been below average. I hope this year will not follow that pattern.


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Oct 28, 2011)

Smellytele said:


> Not to be a jerk but what I have been reading is when we have had early snow the season snowfall amount has been below average. I hope this year will not follow that pattern.



Perhaps.  The thing that has me thinking in a negative light, was the fact that yearly precip amounts tend to even themselves out, and with the amount of rain we have gotten in the last couple months I look for a dry early winter.  That said.....accuweather has upped it's snow totals and and positioning of the next storm on Sat.


----------



## Highway Star (Oct 28, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> 10 day forecasts for Killington and Sunday River don't look to promising for snowmaking.
> 
> bummer


 
Really on point here.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 28, 2011)

Highway Star said:


> Really on point here.



When I looked at the forecast, it said the only day/night that would be even into the high 30s for Killington was yesterday.  It said a low of 38 over Thursday night at the base.  Did not look like a worthwhile snowmaking window would open.

That forecast changed quickly

which, I'm basically repeating what I just said a few posts up if you'd spend some time reading a thread instead of thinking of ways to troll.


----------



## Highway Star (Oct 28, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> When I looked at the forecast, it said the only day/night that would be even into the high 30s for Killington was yesterday. It said a low of 38 over Thursday night at the base. Did not look like a worthwhile snowmaking window would open.
> 
> That forecast changed quickly
> 
> which, I'm basically repeating what I just said a few posts up if you'd spend some time reading a thread instead of thinking of ways to troll.


 
Really?  Thanks for watching the weather for us.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 28, 2011)

Highway Star said:


> Really?  Thanks for watching the weather for us.



Really?

Thanks for being a tool and providing years worth of ridiculous posts.


----------



## Highway Star (Oct 28, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Really?
> 
> Thanks for being a tool and providing years worth of ridiculous posts.


 
You're welcome!!!!


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 28, 2011)

Smellytele said:


> Not to be a jerk but what I have been reading is when we have had early snow the season snowfall amount has been below average. I hope this year will not follow that pattern.



Party Pooper:razz:

While the scenerio you have painted has happened before I'm not so sure it will happen this year.  I still think we will see a good winter, maybe in two parts.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Tooth (Oct 28, 2011)

No matter. We will be getting turns in October again. I love it. I may hike for some fresh Sat. night or early Sunday am up at SL if we get close to what K got up high.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 28, 2011)

BW is blowing too!!!!


----------



## Tech420 (Oct 28, 2011)

9" at Killington


----------



## Black Phantom (Oct 28, 2011)

Puck it said:


> BW is blowing too!!!!



Dude- 

Everyone knows BW blows!:grin::flag:


----------



## Puck it (Oct 28, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Dude-
> 
> Everyone knows BW blows!:grin::flag:


 
True it does!!!:smash:


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Oct 28, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> ya'll can thank me with beers when you see me.  When I made my comments the weather looked like zero-minimal chance of snowmaking weather.  That changed in a day basically.
> 
> So, looks like I'm going to eat crow.  Unfortunately I won't be eating snow this weekend.  Too busy to make it out.  Maybe a week from Sunday though.



Thanks for the Jinx:beer:


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 28, 2011)

Looks like turns will be made tomorrow. I move that we close this thread.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 28, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> Looks like turns will be made tomorrow. I move that we close this thread.



Unless you can confirm if GS turns can be made, thread stays open.


----------



## WJenness (Oct 28, 2011)

I move that we keep it open and litter it with pictures of just how wrong deadheadskier was. 

:beer:

-w


----------



## Black Phantom (Oct 28, 2011)

WJenness said:


> I move that we keep it open and litter it with pictures of just how wrong deadheadskier was.
> 
> :beer:
> 
> -w




He's just a little pissy. He'll get over it.  

Ski the Institute and hit the game tomorrow night? :-o


----------



## SIKSKIER (Oct 28, 2011)

*From K's snow report*



mondeo said:


> Except SR is open for the weekends and closes down for the weekdays,where Kton insists on being open continuously .



Killington Resort anticipates skiing and riding on the upper mountain terrain through Sunday, October 30. Our crews will re-evaluate the conditions on Sunday afternoon and determine the operating schedule for the following week.


----------



## skiadikt (Oct 28, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Unless you can confirm if GS turns can be made, thread stays open.



no gs turns for you ... or anyone else for that matter. expect rime at k to be whaled and bumped quickly with bodies everywhere.


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 28, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Unless you can confirm if GS turns can be made, thread stays open.





skiadikt said:


> no gs turns for you ... or anyone else for that matter. expect rime at k to be whaled and bumped quickly with bodies everywhere.



GS turns can be made, if you get there early enough.


----------



## Black Phantom (Oct 28, 2011)

skiadikt said:


> no gs turns for you ... or anyone else for that matter. expect rime at k to be whaled and bumped quickly with bodies everywhere.



You don't/can't make GS turns in bumps?


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 28, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> He's just a little pissy. He'll get over it.
> 
> Ski the Institute and hit the game tomorrow night? :-o



not pissy at all

never been happier to have been wrong.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 28, 2011)

Smellytele said:


> Not to be a jerk but what I have been reading is when we have had early snow the season snowfall amount has been below average. I hope this year will not follow that pattern.


Last year K got a foot of snow a week earlier than this year. It was an above average year. Go figure! No correlation between October snow and seasonal snow as far as I know of. If someone has stats to back this myth up, snow them!


----------

